
Tell HN: HN is being censored, examples - antocv
Node.JS was forked to Ayo.JS https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15078995<p>LLVM developer leaves, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16980841<p>both flagged, censored, removed from view. Both giant storied, much great comments, yet remained flagged.
======
romanovcode
Well, TBH the first story (Ayo.JS) was not a story at all. It was more like a
SJW-PR stunt.

------
ggm
Or.. maybe both repeats of other stories.

